# Tatonka Dust - 3rd Place Pork and 11th Place Ribs



## mossymo (Jun 29, 2014)

We just learned a competition BBQ team got 3rd place in pork and 11th place in ribs using Tatonka Dust seasoning in a KCBS sanctioned event this weekend! The team does not want their secret out, so all we can do is show you the winning boxes! 













Tatonka Dust Pork 3rd place 6-28-14.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Jun 29, 2014






-----













Tatonka Dust Ribs 11th place 6-28-14.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Jun 29, 2014


----------



## palladini (Jul 17, 2014)




----------

